# Got my list, tell me what you think



## indep (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Gents,
So After careful research these are the speakers that I have picked, let me know what you guys think:

Subwoofer:
polk audio psw125 12'' sub

Speakers:
Klipsch vs-14 surround bookshelf speakers x2
Klipsch RC52 Center channel
Klipsch VF-36 Front speakers x2

Receiver:
Denon AVR-789

I was also looking at the RF 10 series for Klipsch... 
Thanks for the feedback


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I really don't know much about Klipsch speakers, but I don't think I'd be mixing speakers across lines for a home theater set up.

The RF-10 looks like a nice all-in-one package, otherwise I'd probably swap out the RC-52 for a VC-25 or better yet swap out the VF-36 for RF-63 :bigsmile: either way, should be a good system and :T for the Denon. 

The sub, well,.... look into SVS, HSU, or if you need a budget buster Dayton or BIC H-100.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks good. The RF 10 gets you into their reference line with their reference drivers. I forget their terminology for the technology but it's a ceramic aluminum sandwhich that is supposed to be very light and strong. You also get their titanium tweeters. If you can stretch your budget on the subwoofer definitely have a look at SVS.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For $350 the Infinity PS212 subwoofer will walk all over the Polk Audio PSW125.

The Klipsch speakers are a little "forward" for me. I like a more neutral sounding speaker. You may too.

Consider the Infinity Primus line with a Beta center.

Infinity Primus P362 $400/pair
Infinity Beta C360 $200
Infinity Primus P162 $200/pair

http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/605infinity/
http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1007inf/
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_10_4/infinity-primus-speakers-10-2003.html
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_12_1/infinity-beta-speakers-2-2005-part-1.html


----------



## indep (Aug 10, 2008)

hey, thanks for the replies... I was thinking RF10 series for everything even the SUB actually, the only thing that kinda kept me away, might sound silly but it was the floor speakers... they're tiny, they just look awkward haha.


----------



## indep (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey,
So I have these two old school Quest Q660, that I think im going to use for now as floor speakers,
but for the rest of the system I was thinking of getting
Sub: Velodyne DLS-400R
Center channel: Klipsch RC52
Surround speakers for the rear: Klipsch RS42

OR Energy speakers
Sub: Velodyne DLS-400R
Center Channel: Energy RC-LCR
Surround speakers: RC-10

Which one would you guys recommend, the room size is 14x13 and I will be listening to music/movies.
Do you think the Quest Q660 will be ok with the rest of the system, and then I can upgrade down the road?

thanks for the help


----------

